# ***~ I Like To Play~***



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 2, 2007)

With lashes that is.....  I had nothing else better to do
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Eyes:
Prep Prime
Sea Me Shade stick
Blu Brn Piggiy
Waternymph
moth brown
shroom
beauty marked
Cheapy lashes that i cut to place individually
fibre rich lash


Eye Shot only.. sorry ladies im a slacker


----------



## kimmy (Apr 2, 2007)

dang girl them's is some magazine worthy eyes!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 2, 2007)

Lol thanks..


----------



## Femme (Apr 2, 2007)

I totally agree with the comment above.. amazing job.. just amazing!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 2, 2007)

OMG...That looooks awesome! You're a sexy ma as always


----------



## *Luna* (Apr 2, 2007)

This is Hot, your eyes look amazing! I have lashes everywhere and never take the time. I love this, thanks for the I should really wear more lashes inspiration.


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 2, 2007)

love it! the lashes are hot!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_This is Hot, your eyes look amazing! I have lashes everywhere and never take the time. I love this, thanks for the I should really wear more lashes inspiration._

 

thanks doll face
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and please do.. i love seeing ur fotds


----------



## Ms. Z (Apr 2, 2007)

Great photos! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Your eyes look fantastic!


----------



## La Coco (Apr 2, 2007)

Awsome, Amazing, Gorgeous... I love it


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 2, 2007)

So you are a slacker who plays, good combo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding. The eyes look amazing, i wanna see more!


----------



## poppy z (Apr 2, 2007)

your eyes are fantastic. Love the lashes!!!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_So you are a slacker who plays, good combo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just kidding. The eyes look amazing, i wanna see more!_

 





  thanks doll.. i would have done my whole face but i had my 2 kids bugging me every step of the way... more like "mom what are u doing to ur eyes" ect.. ect..


----------



## almondeyez81 (Apr 2, 2007)

Very pretty, full face pleassseeeee!


----------



## Caffy (Apr 2, 2007)

you're so talented and beautiful!


----------



## makeupgal (Apr 2, 2007)

Love these lashes!  Your eyes are so beautiful.


----------



## ..kels* (Apr 2, 2007)

ooo sexy lashes!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Apr 2, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## slvrlips (Apr 2, 2007)

very pretty 
Your eyes look great


----------



## Eoraptor (Apr 2, 2007)

Great lashes!  I'm trying some myself tonight.


----------



## PomPoko (Apr 2, 2007)

oooh, so hot...those are some amazing lashes


----------



## theleopardcake (Apr 2, 2007)

k sista this is so hottt!!!!


----------



## MizzMAC (Apr 2, 2007)

gorgeous as always Mizz Hyperrealgurl!  Love them lashes!


----------



## Ciara (Apr 2, 2007)

Wow, your eyes look stunning!!!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *theleopardcake* 

 
_k sista this is so hottt!!!!_

 
bean where have you been??????????  we Ko-G fo life lol  "Korean Gangsta"


----------



## ashley_v85 (Apr 3, 2007)

Gorgeous!!! I love those lashes...and your eye makeup, too!!!


----------



## milamonster (Apr 3, 2007)

love it


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Eoraptor* 

 
_Great lashes!  I'm trying some myself tonight._

 
Okay M' if you plan on playin with lashes tonight .... u better post the pics


----------



## mzreyes (Apr 3, 2007)

0o00o0o0.. i love me some dope ass lashes


----------



## Luxurious (Apr 3, 2007)

wow...awesome job


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Apr 3, 2007)

Very nice!! I love the combo!


----------



## Midgard (Apr 3, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## foxyqt (Apr 3, 2007)

very pretty =)


----------



## Jayne (Apr 3, 2007)

beautiful !! 

i love the pics in your signature too !


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Apr 3, 2007)

Awesome eyes!


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Apr 3, 2007)

Gorgeousness!!  Those lashes suit you well!  Which kind are they?


----------



## chrisantiss (Apr 3, 2007)

beautiful, more pics please


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jayne* 

 
_beautiful !! 

i love the pics in your signature too ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Well thank you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I took them myself


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~LadyLocks~* 

 
_Gorgeousness!!  Those lashes suit you well!  Which kind are they?_

 
the lashes i used are very similar to the ones u used on the Dollface Challenge.. The only thing i did was cut the lashes so i can placed them individually to the outer parts of my upper lashes


----------



## Tightambitionz (Apr 4, 2007)

Sexy!!


----------



## Patricia (Apr 4, 2007)

cooool!


----------



## ginger9 (Apr 4, 2007)

Me likey, you pretty lady


----------



## jennatles (Jul 11, 2009)

that's a great idea to cut the cheap falsies to make individuals. my precision, however, is not good enough to master that!


----------



## Candy Christ (Jul 11, 2009)

Preeeeetty!


----------



## ladyJ (Jul 12, 2009)

Love Itttt


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 13, 2009)

Your eyes are so gorgeous and the colors really make them pop. And those lashes are FIERCE <3


----------



## alumeze (Sep 22, 2010)

wow.. looks fantastic!


----------



## jjjenko (Sep 25, 2010)

the lashes are awesome!!!


----------

